# Engine builders/1.8T experts... piston rings between the AMU and the AWP/ATC motors>>



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

is there a difference at all? I can't feature beyond POSSIBLY just the ring gap itself (maybe slightly "more" due to higher boost of the k04 from the factory....but doubt this fact at all). I want to buy a set of rings for my AMU motor/pistons for when I upgrade the rods this winter. Figured...why put the originals back in since it'll be apart. However, finding AMU specific rings seems to be like trying to find a needle in a haystack. Best I have done are OEM Goetze at 6x.xx PER cylcinder...so looking at 24x.00 for "4" sets of rings to do the car. 

Crazy. But...Goetze is the good stuff. 

So, cruised around and have been looking for a better price, same quality, etc. and turned up very little. However, GAP lists the following piston rings for the AWP/ATC motors...

http://www.germanautoparts.com/Audi/TT/Engine/160/1

Upon further inquiry GAP CONFIRMS these are Goetze rings but doesn't list them as a "cross" for the AMU motor itself. They said that the AMU ones are "Audi only" and come up a different part number. 

Now, in my mind...these are both 1.8t motors, both 06a based, same bore, displacement and really share nearly everyone one of the same engine internals. 

Would there be anything different about the rings that GAP has (as they are nicely priced)? Am I missing something?

-Joe


----------



## NotAVeTTe (Jan 2, 2014)

http://www.performancebyie.com/piston-ring-set-for-1-8t-20v

Read the remarks at the bottom.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

I saw that...still doesn't help a ton yet really says that it is "ok" to use them. 

Just doesn't particularly explain why the AUDI P/N for the OEM TT225 (AMU) rings is different from that of the AWP, etc. 

Again...maybe marque voodoo in the numbers. 

I suppose if IE says its good to go  

That is the same part number as the other two sets I have looked at (and the same as the GAP set). 

Joe


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

You'll be fine without AMU specific rings. Like you said, same bore same piston material same block material.


----------



## NotAVeTTe (Jan 2, 2014)

Im sure the thickness of OEM rings will be the same. Don't sweat it.. I'm formerly a Honda guy lmao

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using Tapatalk


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

finding a conflicting report from over in the 1.8t technical forum that the rings ARE indeed different. Will find out for sure early in the week. Maybe something that should be added to the 20v FAQ if we are able to confirm it. Looks like I may be shelling it out for the real deal, AMU rings...

Joe


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Last I knew the rings where hand fielded to fit the gap that is needed. More Hp the the more gap is needed, At least that is what I have understood. But from what I can find the OEM rings need to be filed to a specific gap buy the OEM or aftermarket. :beer:


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

MOST...and I don't say ALL but MOST good quality, high end OEM ring sets come "pre-gapped" and ready to go. It is still sound advice and practice to check the ring gaps, etc. but there is not a single time that I have had to do any modification to a set of OEM Goetze rings "as per manufacturer/Bentley" specs when it comes to setting up a motor. 

This is what I wonder though about the AMU rings. I can't imagine that the "raise in PSI" due to the K04 would really amount to any adjustment in ring gap vs. that of the AWP/180hp motors...but I suppose I could be wrong! 

Still investigating here too! It is double the price for the AMU specific rings vs. that of the AWP motors. I am worried more about a structural difference in land thickness (therefore ring thickness) between the different motors, etc. Setting the gap wouldn't be a huge issue if that is what needed to be done...

Joe


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, OEM rings don't need filing to fit. So who has some AMU pistons around that can measure ring lands? I have AWP's handy but all my AMU's are in blocks and I'm too lazy to break a rod loose to take one out. :laugh:


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

20v master said:


> Yeah, OEM rings don't need filing to fit. So who has some AMU pistons around that can measure ring lands? I have AWP's handy but all my AMU's are in blocks and I'm too lazy to break a rod loose to take one out. :laugh:


I have 4 of them but nothing to measure them with...


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

20psi now said:


> I have 4 of them but nothing to measure them with...


A set of 6" calipers is ~$10 at Harbour Freight/Northern Tool.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

20v master said:


> A set of 6" calipers is ~$10 at Harbour Freight/Northern Tool.


lol Going to be going back out on the road soon. Truck driver problems, can't venture too far off the beaten path with a 70' long truck.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Still investigating on this end. Bentley isn't a ton of help ;(

Joe


----------

